# F-86 Geometry



## Aeroweanie (Aug 21, 2021)

Does anyone have copies to share or sell of North American Aviation drawings that would give the surface ordinates of the F-86A, F-86E or F-86F? Alternatively, Canadair drawings of the Sabre 2, 4, 5 or 6 would suffice. I need ordinates to enable me to build a high-accuracy CAD surface model of the aircraft. I have found that none of the commercially available CAD models are any good.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 21, 2021)

Aeroweanie said:


> Does anyone have copies to share or sell of North American Aviation drawings that would give the surface ordinates of the F-86A, F-86E or F-86F? Alternatively, Canadair drawings of the Sabre 2, 4, 5 or 6 would suffice. I need ordinates to enable me to build a high-accuracy CAD surface model of the aircraft. I have found that none of the commercially available CAD models are any good.


What you're looking for are called "loft drawings." I know there are companies who sell production drawings, whether they have loft drawings as part of their sale package is another thing.


----------



## Aeroweanie (Aug 21, 2021)

Yes, in the industry we call them loft drawings. Here, I am trying to use terms that others in this forum have used.

In my searches for F-86 drawings I haven't found anything. Unfortunately, the best possibility, plans.aero, is gone. I bought TBF, BF 109, Fw 190, F4U and Me 262 drawings from that site before it suddenly vanished.

As background, I'm going to use the resulting model for CFD analysis. In the past, I've analyzed the P-51B, P-51D, Spitfire IX, Fw 190A-8, Fw 190D-9, Bf 109F, Me 262A-1a, P-39Q, F4U-1, P-63A, Sea Fury, F8F-2, B-17G and C-47. I'm currently in the middle of an effort on the F6F-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

